
Java Stream API Broken Before JDK 10 - lichtenberger
https://4comprehension.com/java-stream-api-was-broken-before-jdk10/
======
lichtenberger
Seems there's still a bug:

[https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8196106](https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8196106)

